# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Oogziekenhuis Rotterdam (kliniek)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Oogziekenhuis Rotterdam (kliniek)
Schiedamsevest 180
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Oogziekenhuis Rotterdam


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Oogziekenhuis Rotterdam.*

----------

